# still looking for



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone here know how to change the offset on the new 2009 Giant aero seatpost?
It's suppose to have two positions but I am not smart enough to figure it out....


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

You will have to take off the top part that consists of a threaded bolt and the knurled piece and then both around and put back together. You will have either a 10 or 23mm set back.


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

That was easy......Thanks.


----------

